# What already existing villager would you be?!



## Shika (Mar 17, 2015)

If you were a villager that already exists, who do you think you would be?

For example, I think I would be Chevre! I think her style and personality suits me, as well as her decorating sense! What villager do you guys think you'd be, and why?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd want to be Maple just because she's adorable and I love her. However, my personality is very different. I'm more snooty than normal. LOL. So, hmm... I'll go with Mint. She's small (like me), she has dark hair (like me) and, of course, the same personality type. I also like her polka dot shirt.


----------



## SaffronJoy (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I would either be Pekoe or Fauna! Definitely normal


----------



## Shika (Mar 17, 2015)

Bump~!


----------



## timbo (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry if i have to choose one villager i would be Timmy Nook.
Because he is just so cute <3 and my name is Tim.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I would be Maple, because of her colouring and personality (I think I would be a normal).


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 17, 2015)

If I can choose a villager that isn't my gender, then Erik. Despite being female, the Lazy personality is the one that suits me the most. In addition, he lives in a log cabin and listens to Neapolitan. I love that.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 17, 2015)

I think i would be Keaton! definitely smug, a little flashy, but once you meet him and talk to him you would be best friends


----------



## June (Mar 17, 2015)

marshal, but like, not as adorable. or ankha because my friend once said that i'm just as frown-y as she is LOL


----------



## Ruru (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd be Punchy because i'm very chill and all about food. But sometimes i'm Renee because i'm a grump but also motherly?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 17, 2015)

Phoebe


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 17, 2015)

If I'm honest, I'm definitely most like bella


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 17, 2015)

Chief/Apollo. I got a lot of the Cranky personality characteristics: Hard to get attached to, but when you do I'll be your gentleman.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 17, 2015)

Lolly!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 17, 2015)

This is hard for me to answer. 

Would it be too clich? to go with Rosie? I don't care. We're really similar. She'd be my first pick. Otherwise, Carmen has the same little gap in her front teeth that I have.

But I think I'm more of an uchi than a peppy I would have to go with Pashmina. I think that's why I love that little git so much. I love her style, her house, everything. (Though Fuchsia's house is better imo...)

A lot of people have told me I strike them as a normal since I spam everyone with feelgood posts and try to mediate conflict though, so in terms of normals, probably Mitzi.


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

Merengue, without a doubt.
I want to be that cute, lol!!!!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 18, 2015)

Is there a guy version of Peanut?  She's always so happy and bright that I'd want to be the male equivalent of her lol  Though I wouldn't be so inclined to adore pink as she does.


----------



## oreo (Mar 18, 2015)

fauna is definitely too cute for me to be her 
i'd say i'm similarly like canberra because of her personality, silly face & duh she is a koala! 
i sleep too much for my own good C:


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

Most likely I'd be Katt. We have the same personality, like a big sister mode with a bit of bossiness. lol


----------



## Artinus (Mar 18, 2015)

There's probably a few I would choose that I would be but I think I would choose Chief, because he's a pretty cool wolf c:
AND I'm cranky sometimes x___x


----------



## inkling (Mar 18, 2015)

I would also be a goat: Velma!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops the why is because...I'm curious and want explanations. And I love goat irl. I love Velma's house. I used to love scooby doo as a kid


----------



## Elo (Mar 18, 2015)

I think I'd be Mira! We have pretty similar personalities, and we both cosplay! I actually added Sailor Venus to my to-make list because of Mira.


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 18, 2015)

I would be Pinky because she's a purple peppy panda and that's basically me irl.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

JessaBelle said:


> I would be Pinky because she's a purple peppy panda and that's basically me irl.



She's always looked fuchsia to me.


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

Probably a Normal villager, maybe Cally or Mitzsi. I wouldn't be surprised ending up as one of the special characters though, and by that I mean Celeste.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 20, 2015)

Probably, grizzly because I'm cranky af.


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 20, 2015)

I would be Cally the Squirrel since she and I share so many things in common!! She is also super cute and friendly!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 21, 2015)

Clothes and personality wise Kyle, but I am not as into music as he is, and I'm a girl..


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 21, 2015)

I would definatly be Rosie <3

She's my favourite color, one of my favourite Animals (cats and foxes are tied lol),she's the same gender as me and she has a similar personality to me ^_^


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd choose stitches c: He's so cute has the imagination of a child. I'm obviously not a kid anymore but I still sometimes get back into the things I use to do when I was younger


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Freaking Punchy.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 22, 2015)

Probably Fang. Sorry if its a bit "generic" but most of my favourite villagers are female and it wouldn't make sense.


----------

